# How to prevent software updates?



## bnewt (Oct 2, 2003)

I have the 625 and do not like to receive the software updates until I am sure that they do not make operation of the unit worse. I have selected disable in the menu, but I believe that the updates are still being downloaded. Another ?, when the downloads come nightly, is it normal for some type of diagnosis to be run? I got the message for running the nightly updates & then the diagnostic screen appeared.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

You can't disable software updates on the 625. And, yes, occasionaly diagnostic routines will be run during the nightly update.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

The receivers used to have a box under the upgrades, to upgrade with permission. I guess they did away with them as I do not see it on my 622 either.


----------



## kf4omc (Apr 11, 2006)

Mark Lamutt said:


> You can't disable software updates on the 625. And, yes, occasionaly diagnostic routines will be run during the nightly update.


My 625 runs a disk diag every night. During the Guide update.


----------



## bnewt (Oct 2, 2003)

Mark Lamutt said:


> You can't disable software updates on the 625. And, yes, occasionaly diagnostic routines will be run during the nightly update.


Then what is the "disable" option in the setup menu for??????


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

bnewt said:


> Then what is the "disable" option in the setup menu for??????


If you are talking about the "ask before update" in the receivers that have that option here is the reason: There are two types of software updates, critical and routine. Critical updates are for security and other needed updates that _may_ be service affecting. You can NOT disable those updates (DISH labels them as "forced" updates). Routine updates (called "maintenance updates") are the ones that can be disabled but sooner or later there will be a critical update that you will get that will contain the the "fixes" in the routine updates.


----------



## kf4omc (Apr 11, 2006)

bnewt said:


> Then what is the "disable" option in the setup menu for??????


To Disable the Nightly Guide Update!!


----------



## finniganps (Jan 23, 2004)

The only way for sure to prevent an update is to unplug your receiver every night. Getting guide updates will be a pain if you do this.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

And even that won't completely work because some software updates are pushed during the day.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

kf4omc said:


> My 625 runs a disk diag every night. During the Guide update.


If it's running everyday, that probably indicates that there's a problem starting to happen with your hard drive. It shouldn't run everyday.


----------



## allen98311 (Jan 19, 2006)

Mark Lamutt said:


> If it's running everyday, that probably indicates that there's a problem starting to happen with your hard drive. It shouldn't run everyday.


My 522 has been doing nightly disk checks since I got it.


----------

